# Coffee supplier in London



## mho (Jun 7, 2012)

Hi guys,

I stumbled across this forum whilst doing research for a new business venture. My partners and I are opening a business which holds a small cafe in there and we want to provide our customers a decent cup of coffee. We have been to a cafe fair but haven't yet found a coffee supplier. I wanted to pick the brains in this forum on what would be the best way to find out the different suppliers there are in London? Is there any supplier that members would recommend?

Any help would be appreciated.

Michael


----------



## forzajuve (Feb 2, 2011)

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?92-UK-Coffee-Map


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

I'm not in London but supply coffee all over the UK http://www.thecoffeebean-vanandroaster.co.uk/

Andy


----------



## mho (Jun 7, 2012)

Thanks for the reply guys, will make a list of potential suppliers and get in contact soon inc. you coffeebean.


----------



## RoloD (Oct 13, 2010)

I would suggest having a look at Union Hand Roasted, probably the largest of the London specialist coffee roasters and Climpsons and Sons, one of the smallest.

The most celebrated of the 'third wave' of coffee roasters in London (not the easiest to brew and not to everyone's taste but highly thought of) is Square Mile.


----------



## joshuachan28 (Mar 7, 2012)

Square Mile does supply to most speciality coffee places in London. Though their signature Red Brick espresso blend is notoriously hard to get right (very few places do justice to it consistently). Hasbean does also supply to cafes. Volcano Coffee Works as well. Coffeesmiths Collective are also another London based roaster I believe.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Welcome Michael.

There are dozens of roasters supplying London and many will offer (or require) a training package prior to supplying you with coffee, as their reputation is on the line as much as yours is.

Have you thought about a machine and also staffing of the cafe section of the business?


----------

